# Best looking car ever...



## CancerNV (Oct 20, 2005)

Post a pic of what you think is...

Heres mine...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2005)

Now that's a WIP.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 20, 2005)

Dale I need my bike back, and let Topolo out of the cage...


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

CancerNV that car is stock as a rock


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2005)

i donno why i just love this car


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2005)

Hahaha, what's min0 doing to that bull under there?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2005)

There's more than one way to milk a Min0.  Get it?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hahaha, what's min0 doing to that bull under there?


 More importantly, why is Mrs. Mabry pulling a cart through the streets of Vietnam.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

Duesenburg SSJ - (1935?)


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2005)

_Jake posted a nice one a few months ago, it looked like it was made of aluminium. _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> i donno why i just love this car


 I am getting one of those soon. Not an expensive one though.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2005)

they just dont make them like they used to.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> More importantly, why is Mrs. Mabry pulling a cart through the streets of Vietnam.




Is that your sly way of finding out I am married cocks?  Sorry buddy, if I were gay, which I'm not, I could do much better than you.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 20, 2005)

I love this car.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2005)

Why don't you marry it then?


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.holmen.k12.wi.us/drkulas/wsWinter2001/web2j/Page9/supra.jpg


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

1000hp Holden Ute


----------



## themamasan (Oct 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why don't you marry it then?



I would if I could...maybe one day.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

The fastest production car made in America.   0-60 of 3.3 , 1/4 mile at 11.6 seconds. Capable of over 200 mph . The S7 is street legal.  









or my '87 Jag


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

Ageed the Saleen S7 is nice, as for the jag you can keep it (no offence) im not into the older cars


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2005)

You just cannot beat this car period...

It has the fastest top speed of any production car.  0wn3d.  Next comes fastest 0-60.


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

I bet a red one could beat it, they go faster


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> I bet a red one could beat it, they go faster




Please, that bitch has a hood scoop on the roof.  Your not going to beat a car that has a damn roof scoop RROMFMFOAFMALFOA!!!!!11111


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2005)

The super car version of the Viper Venom 800 Twin Turbo supposedly can go 0-60 in 2.3 ROFL!


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2005)

id drive it.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 20, 2005)

I thought this thread was about the best looking car?    

Don't get me wrong I love the looks of the Viper and the McLaren F1 is cool looking also.  The Saleen S7 I don't like as much as the Saleen Mustang.

I got to see the McLaren F1 in person last year.  I never thought I would witness one of those.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Jake posted a nice one a few months ago, it looked like it was made of aluminium. _





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> *Ford spent $5 million developing this car, and another $2 million just building this particular one. This is the first and only one of this type in existence, and was completed yesterday afternoon in California. In January of 2004 it was sketched out on paper. In February a full size mockup was molded in clay. Now, a year later, the real thing is on it's way to the Detroit Auto Show. This car wasn't a mockup or a shell. The sculptor, designer and escort for the car is hoping it will take best of show this year. And Kitty Hawk delivered it!
> 
> This is the 2007 Ford Shelby GR1 concept car. If Ford decides to put it into production, potential buyers can expect to pay around $200,000 for it.
> The entire exterior of the car is polished aluminum, and it has liquid cooled LED headlights.  *
> ...





:bounce:


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

Pitty its a Ford


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

So.. you posted some rice piece of shit


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

Only some rice look good, the ones kitted up and worked off their jocks. I posted them cos the others were just stock. im just given ya shit cos im a Holden (Chev) man myself.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is a personal favorite.  1998 Ferrari F550 Maranello


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> Only some rice look good, the ones kitted up and worked off their jocks. I posted them cos the others were just stock. im just given ya shit cos im a Holden (Chev) man myself.



Understandable 

Im a Ford guy(I prefer German cars for the most part, audi, benz, bmw), but I do dig the new Z06


----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## Mista (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeh i like Ferrari, BMW, Merc. Expensive taste.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a personal favorite.  1998 Ferrari F550 Maranello



I love that car as well.  Not too outlandish, still driveable for every day, and has the traditional Ferrari power.

If I had to pick an exotic for speed and beauty I would go with the Lamborghini Murcielago or the new Ford GT.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is that your sly way of finding out I am married cocks? Sorry buddy, if I were gay, which I'm not, I could do much better than you.


 Dale, lately I have been sensing a little animosity towards our always funny, and true for you, but not me, gay banter. Is the herpes flaring up again?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a personal favorite. 1998 Ferrari F550 Maranello


Oh shit -  
You mean I'm going to agree with you on something here???

This car is awesome...
I read it's body was aerodynamically tested from the front,
back, and both sides, to withstand 150mph wind gusts, so the
car is stable at speed and smooth in changing wind type driving situations...


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

Not to diss anyones opinion but the Vette ZO6? As far as looks go its a C5.5. Its also more common to see than a freaking Ford Focus.

Its still the best damn sports car ever made though.

Anyway... Heres the best sports car in the next 2 years...


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> I bet a red one could beat it, they go faster


You mean the Japanese made Supra? YOU DO NOT BELONG ON THIS THREAD!


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a personal favorite.  1998 Ferrari F550 Maranello


By time we agree on something!


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh shit -
> You mean I'm going to agree with you on something here???
> 
> This car is awesome...
> ...


The day I agree with the Monkey Man the day the world ends.........THE WORLD IS GOING TO END TODAY.


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> i donno why i just love this car


Because your gay


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I am getting one of those soon. Not an expensive one though.


I didnt know there was a cheap one  Please do not waste your money!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You mean the Japanese made Supra? YOU DO NOT BELONG ON THIS THREAD!


 Did you mean to say that you're an ass without the ability to recognize humor?  YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AN ABORTION STATISTIC!

 Besides, shouldn't you be out somewhere telling a cop that he planted those drugs on you?


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

This could be the next Supra


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Did you mean to say that you're an ass without the ability to recognize humor?  YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN AN ABORTION STATISTIC!
> 
> Besides, shouldn't you be out somewhere telling a cop that he planted those drugs on you?


I dont think he was playing.NOW TAKE YOUR 80LB 5'0FT SHEEP DICK HAVIN ASS OFF THIS SITE!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2005)

Shouldn't you be out at a 'Black Power' meeting passing around a bottle of Colt45?


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

The new Mitsu Evo X anyone?

http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?p=2267955#post2267955


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> The new Mitsu Evo X anyone?
> 
> http://forums.evolutionm.net/showthread.php?p=2267955#post2267955


Damn dude u really have no taste. The title of the thread is "Best looking car ever" and post these bullshit pictures not cool.


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be out at a 'Black Power' meeting passing around a bottle of Colt45?


Make sure not to yourself on fire when burning those crosses!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2005)

Why don't you come over and I'll do my best?


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

Back on topic then...


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Back on topic then...


Best looking car ever?


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

>


Getting better..........................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I love this car.









Is that a Pantera???
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20988


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Getting better..........................


You really cant get much better than that.  Its the best car that ever came out of Japan.  Japan also makes the best cars in the world.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

This cars not too shabby looking either...


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> You really cant get much better than that.  Its the best car that ever came out of Japan.  Japan also makes the best cars in the world.


I'll take an acura nsx over an skyline 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'll take an acura nsx over an skyline 9 out of 10 times.


Are you kidding? Isnt that the car every auto publication raived about when it first launched and then 3 years later apologized for saying good things about it?

When a 28,000 car (Evo) can outperform a 90,000 car (NSX) you have a problem.

The NSX is basically the most disapointing performace car to come out in the past 20 years.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> This cars not too shabby looking either...




This is the only decent car I have seen you post.  To post some piece of shit nissan or mitsu and say its the best looking car is WHACK!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I didnt know there was a cheap one  Please do not waste your money!


 I mean I'm getting a cheaper used one. Why is it a waste of money.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 21, 2005)

i prefer the modena over the maranello personally:


----------



## themamasan (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is that a Pantera???
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20988




Correct!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

I may pick one of these up, around newyear sometime...

I need an economy car -


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I mean I'm getting a cheaper used one. Why is it a waste of money.


How much do they cost used?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The fastest production car made in America.   0-60 of 3.3 , 1/4 mile at 11.6 seconds. Capable of over 200 mph . The S7 is street legal.



the twin turbo is 0 - 60 in 2.8 seconds.   

0 - 100 in 6 seconds.   

1/4 mile at 10.7 seconds.   

http://www.fast-autos.net/saleen/saleens7tt.html


----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)

IF IT AINT AMERICAN IT AINT WORTH S**T. the best vehicles are 1972 and older American made. otherwise if it aint and you feel the need to buy it then you need to get some help fast.

the best looking vehicl is a truck a 1955 Chevrolet Apache stepside





the best looking car is a 1957 Chevrolet Nomad


----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)

i would rather buy one of these then buy a foreign peice of crap. well exept for all the foreign cars in these pics.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## The Joker (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2005)

This picture wouldn't have been complete without the mullet.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 22, 2005)

They are shite photos, but classic cars.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'll take an acura nsx over an skyline 9 out of 10 times.



So it doesn't matter to you that the Skyline outperforms the NSX in every way then? Skyline runs a faster 1/4, 0-100kph, and is also the fastest tuned track car in Japan, running several seconds faster than the NSX around Suzuka?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> When a 28,000 car (Evo) can outperform a 90,000 car (NSX) you have a problem.



What fucking EVO's have you been buying!?!? I'd add 40 grand to that figure mate.



			
				CancerNV said:
			
		

> The NSX is basically the most disapointing performace car to come out in the past 20 years.



That's because you don't know shit. NSX is one of the best performance cars actually. For an N/A (naturally aspirated) 6 cylinder to be able beat a Porsche 911 Turbo around a track (was beaten by a 575 Maranello by.7 of a second) isn't too shabby in my books champ.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2005)

As for the best car though, I'll go with an BMW M3 CSL GT-R. Fastest car around Nurburgring.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

When I was 19, I got to drive a Ferrari F355 Spyder, and no girl has ever made me beat my dick as hard as that car did.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> When I was 19, I got to drive a Ferrari F355 Spyder, and no girl has ever made me beat my dick as hard as that car did.


Now thats a nice car...


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Mista*
> _I bet a red one could beat it, they go faster_



I said a red one would go faster talking about this car








> Originally Posted by *god hand*
> _You mean the Japanese made Supra? YOU DO NOT BELONG ON THIS THREAD_!



I posted this






saying that it looks better than this






Understand?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Mista said:
			
		

> I said a red one would go faster talking about this car
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No.

Your saying that gay supra is faster than 245 MPH?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 23, 2005)

Now that's HOT!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2005)

FUCK what are all these redneck pieces of shit doing in here?!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

i just saying that all those "Redneck Pieces of shit" are better than any foreign vehicle anyday.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by *BigDyl*
> _No.
> 
> Your saying that gay supra is faster than 245 MPH?_



You may not understand what i meant and i accept you stupidity. I dont know the specs of the red supra, i just know it looks better than the stock grey one.

And a supra can reach speeds of over 245mph







To see a review on the above car click the link

*http://www.superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/74362/*


.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2005)

1968 Camaro has been a longtime favorite (I had a 69 Firebird 400 years ago). Countach, another longtime favorite, 25 year run - but shows its age nowdays, also very short.

240Z, I loved, I had a 1973 that I parted ways with last year. Miss that car greatly, would LOVE to have a V8 in one - maybe someday. 

I also like some high end exotics, but have traditionally liked Bugatti and Lambo more than Ferrari, the 360 is especially, not special looking IMO.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> The NSX is basically the most disapointing performace car to come out in the past 20 years.



Despite titanium internals, they never pushed much in the way of drivetrain performance with that car. Its prowess lies elsewhere. But because of overall numbers, I'm not a big fan. Besides, I like being the underdog. Hopped up 240Z = spankage.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i just saying that all those "Redneck Pieces of shit" are better than any foreign vehicle anyday.



I drive a 2004 Honda Civic and its way better than the majority of those peices of shit!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> FUCK what are all these redneck pieces of shit doing in here?!


I concur...   BAN JOKERS CRAPPY 4x4's


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

The Pantera...  Shown in black (previous pic)

Was actually the car used to represent the testarossa Don Johnson drove in Miami vice (They didn't use real Ferrari's - Hello)






If you watch the show, you can hear the exaust note is clearly V8, and not
an italian HO12...   (The Pantera mock-ups were powered by Ford 351 windsor engines) -


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 24, 2005)

Did anyone see the newly redesigned Civic?  I looks great.  Ill get a pic up as soon as possible.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i just saying that all those "Redneck Pieces of shit" are better than any foreign vehicle anyday.



No they arent.. they are all ugly, not to mention highly modified(SAS, fiberglass fenders etc).  Hell, if you are going to post some 4x4's atleast post something that is supposed to be like that.. not some fucking hack job that a redneck did.


----------



## Stu (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i just saying that all those "Redneck Pieces of shit" are better than any foreign vehicle anyday.


 hardly, give me a european car anyday


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 24, 2005)

Just saw a ford GT yesterday.  They are pretty nice, a lot like the Pantera body style.


----------



## Jarhed (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The super car version of the Viper Venom 800 Twin Turbo supposedly can go 0-60 in 2.3 ROFL!



not sure about that info.  never heard of any american car being faster than a  Ruf Turbo

3.8 liter DOHC boxer 6 with twin KKK turbochargers.  650 HP & 642 lb-ft.  171 HP/Liter, car is good for 230 MPH


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I traditionally liked Bugatti and Lambo more than Ferrari, the 360 is especially, not special looking IMO.



YES! Lambo lack track cred and pedigree though. Not as high profile on the track as Ferrari. THe Murcielagio is quite a fucking demon though.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i just saying that all those "Redneck Pieces of shit" are better than any foreign vehicle anyday.



You fucking idiot. The Italian supercars (Ferrari, Lamboorghini), the German track beasts (BMW and Porsche) and teh Japanese speed fucking demons (Skyline R34 GT-R, Series 6 RX-7, Honda NSX...)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2005)

I drive a Series V RX-7 and to me it's the greatest. Makes 362.8KW @ rear treads and runs a 9.93 quarter mile. I also ride a Kawasaki ZX12R NInja which ain't half bad.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## hp192003 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've always loved the Vanquish - such an amazing shape. 

I've seen one in the flesh and wow, it is impressive! If only I had a spare $300,000


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2005)

hp192003 said:
			
		

> I've always loved the Vanquish - such an amazing shape.
> 
> I've seen one in the flesh and wow, it is impressive! If only I had a spare $300,000



So so very heavy though. Very stylish and just oozes class and sophistication, but it is just too damn heavy. 1850kg with only (!) 387fwKW. Not a true performance car IMO.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 25, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> So so very heavy though. Very stylish and just oozes class and sophistication, but it is just too damn heavy. 1850kg with only (!) 387fwKW. Not a true performance car IMO.


 
I don't know if you noticed the title of the thread is

best "LOOKING" car

If the thread was only true performance cars...

There would be no factory auto photos -


----------



## god hand (Oct 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


A grown man driving a Honda Civic?    bet you get all the chicks!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 25, 2005)

These are the fastest cars based on acceleration (in seconds) from 0 to 60 MPH. 


2.6 - 1994 Dauer 962 LeMans 
2.7 - 2000 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 Concept (camaro's own you)
2.7 - 2000 Dodge Hennessey Viper Venom 800TT (not the supercar version which is like faster)
2.7 - 1999 Leblanc Caroline 
2.7 - 1993 Dauer 962 Le Mans 
2.8 - 1996 Renault Espace F1 
2.9 - 1991 Audi Avus Quattro 
2.9 - 1997 Callaway C7 Corvette 
2.9 - 1997 Dodge Viper GTS-R 
3.0 - 2003 Bugatti 16/4 Veyron 
3.1 - 1995 Ford GT-90 
3.1 - 1993 Jaguar XJR-15 
3.1 - 1998 Koenigsegg CC 
3.1 - 1991 Lotec C1000 
3.1 - 1991 McLaren F1 
3.1 - 1995 Yamaha OX99-11 
3.2 - 2002 Koenigsegg CC 8S 
3.2 - 1992 Bugatti EB110 SS 
3.2 - 1996 Quadraduce 
3.3 - 1997 McLaren F1 
3.3 - 2001 Saleen S7 
3.3 - 1987 Vector Avtech WX3 
3.4 - 1992 Bugatti EB110 GT 
3.4 - 1985 Koenig Competition Evolution 
3.4 - 1994 Schuppan 962CR 
3.4 - 1987 Westfield SEI 
3.4 - 1997 Dodge Viper Venom 600 GTS 
3.5 - 2002 Pagani Zonda C12-S 7.3 
3.5 - 2002 FERRARI ENZO 
3.6 - 2002 Lamborghini Murciélago 
3.6 - 2003 Ferrari Enzo 
3.6 - 2001 Lamborghini Diablo 
3.6 - 1997 Porsche 911 GT1 
3.6 - 1987 Porsche 959 
*3.6 - 1997 RUF Porsche CTR-2 * *Slow*  
3.7 - 1991 BMW Nazca C2 
3.7 - 1996 Ferrari F 50 
3.7 - 1994 Lamborghini Diablo SE30 Jota 
3.7 - 1996 Porsche 911 GT2 
3.8 - 2003 Dodge Viper SRT-10 
3.8 - 2000 Porsche 911 Turbo 
3.8 - 1997 Campagna T-Rex 
3.8 - 1992 Jaguar XJ220 
3.8 - 1996 Lamborghini Diablo SV 
3.8 - 1998 Lotus GT1 
3.8 - 1994 Ultima Spyder 
3.9 - 2001 B. Engineering Edonis 
3.9 - 2003 Viper SRT/10 
3.9 - 1987 Ferrari F 40 
4.0 - 2002 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 
4.0 - 2000 Dodge Viper ACR Coupe 
4.0 - 2001 Porsche Carrera GT 
4.0 - 2003 Porsche 911 GT2 
4.0 - 1993 Lamborghini Diablo SE30 
4.1 - 2001 Ferrari 550 Barchetta 
4.1 - 1990 BMW Nazca M12 
4.1 - 1993 Lamborghini Diablo VT 
4.1 - 1996 Lamborghini Diablo Roadster 
4.2 - 2000 BMW Z8 
4.2 - 2000 Ferrari 360 Modena 
4.2 - 2002 Ferrari 575 M Maranello 
4.2 - 1994 TVR Cerbera 
4.2 - 1985 Vector W8 Twin Turbo 
4.3 - 2003 Porsche 911 GT3 
4.3 - 1996 Bugatti EB112 
4.4 - 2002 Aston Martin Vanquish 
4.4 - 2002 Lotus Esprit V8 
4.4 - 1988 Cizeta Moroder V16T 
4.4 - 1997 Dodge Viper GTS 
4.4 - 1997 Gillet Vertigo 
4.4 - 1996 Mega Monté Carlo 
4.4 - 1996 Porsche 911 Turbo 
4.4 - 1996 Spectre R42 
4.4 - 1990 TVR Griffith 
4.4 - 1996 Vector Aeromotive M12 
4.5 - 2003 z06 Corvette 
4.6 - 1996 Dodge Viper RT/10 
4.6 - 1994 Ferrari F 512 M 
4.6 - 1996 Ferrari F 355 GTS 
4.6 - 1996 Ferrari F 355 Spider 
4.6 - 1982 Lamborghini Countach 
4.7 - 2003 Mercedes-Benz SL600 
4.7 - 1992 Aston Martin Vantage 
4.7 - 1996 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 
4.7 - 1997 Ferrari F 550 Maranello 
4.7 - 1985 Isdera Commendatore 
4.7 - 1996 Lotus Esprit S4S 
4.7 - 1997 Rinspeed Mono Ego 
4.8 - 1997 Chevrolet Corvette C5 
4.8 - 1996 Lotus Esprit V8 
4.8 - 1997 Panoz Roadster 
4.9 - 2002 Acura NSX 
4.9 - 1994 Chaterham Seven HPC 
4.9 - 1989 De Tomaso Guara 
4.9 - 1996 Ferrari F 355 Berlinetta 
4.9 - 1996 Ford Mustang Saleen S351 
4.9 - 1997 Italdesign Scighera


----------



## MyK (Oct 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> A grown man driving a Honda Civic?    bet you get all the chicks!



Im in grad school, let me know if you make it out of high school!


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> These are the fastest cars based on acceleration (in seconds) from 0 to 60 MPH.
> 
> 
> 2.6 - 1994 Dauer 962 LeMans
> ...



99% of those vehicles that do 0-60 in less than 3.5 secs are not production vehicles.  might as well put a top fuel funny car as #1 then.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The Pantera...  Shown in black (previous pic)
> 
> Was actually the car used to represent the testarossa Don Johnson drove in Miami vice (They didn't use real Ferrari's - Hello)
> 
> ...



That is why I love the Pantera.  You can't beat Italian looks and Ford power rocks!!!  The best of both worlds.


----------



## god hand (Oct 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im in grad school, let me know if you make it out of high school!


I'm out bitch!


----------



## MyK (Oct 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm out bitch!



not the end of the day!!!!!    bitch


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> A grown man driving a Honda Civic?    bet you get all the chicks!


I bet he could pick up tons of chicks with this car instead, I mean look at the mufflers......they are awesome.







Damn, I'm in the mood for some fried rice.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 25, 2005)

*My perfect car. It would be getting behind the wheels of a MinO lee and taking it for a test drive*


----------



## god hand (Oct 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I bet he could pick up tons of chicks with this car instead, I mean look at the mufflers......they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shits crazy!


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow God hand - who's that in your avatar?

Here's a few pix of my ideal car:


----------

